# Add an RCI-Discussion Board



## ausman (Jun 30, 2005)

I like TUG's specific forums, but after having Madge away on vacations lately 
I've realised that when RCI is asked an official question an official answer needs to be give. 

I'm also noticing that many of the questions have been asked before.

I've also realised that many members have much knowledge of of RCI terms and common practices.

So, I'm suggesting another forum. One where we can share knowledge of RCI practices and likely answer questions that have been asked before. Many items do not need an official answer, just a here is what I experienced answer, or a repeat of what Madge has explained before. 

Contentious issues or new ones would require an Ask RCI post.

So, how about an RCI-Unofficial forum.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't know that I'd agree that we need an entirely separate forum for this.  Nothing stops any TUG member from responding to a query on ASK RCI, and sometimes I've noticed Tuggers answering the issues just as you suggest before Madge has an opportunity to post.  In those cases, she'll generally post something along the lines of, "what he said...plus maybe a little extra explanation." 

I kinda like having fewer forums to visit.  Less clicking.     


However, if we do want to start adding forums...

Let's see, here're some suggestions:

Traveling with kids/pets
Weeks vs points
What's cooking
Airline issues
II
SFX
"Local" happenings
The Good, the Bad, the Ugly
RAQ (Repeatedly Asked Questions)
Complaint Dept.  (this would be formatted so that no one ever responds...just vent then leave)

Oh well, that's enough for now, I suppose.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 1, 2005)

*Agree*

Basham has a good idea.  When RCI is "asked", others often answer, so it appears to me that "Ask RCI" questions should appropiately be answered by RCI, and all others who want to discuss RCI policies, etc. should have another forum.


----------



## geekette (Jul 1, 2005)

It would save Madge some time.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 1, 2005)

That used to happen all the the exchange forum.


----------



## ausman (Jul 1, 2005)

Sydney said:
			
		

> That used to happen all the the exchange forum.



Yes, it used to be discussed there.

My opinion is if it is an Ask RCI forum/board, then that is what it should be.

There are various ways to accomplish this. 

For instance a moderator could move messages  to another area ( the Exchange forum) with a gereric explaination that "discussion here is limited only to ... your post is more appropriate ...." After some time and hurt feelings, behaviour would be changed and the forum would be as designed.

The idea of cross posting was raised elsewhere. In this instance a poster would post a question in Ask RCI, then hop across to their forum of choice and say, I posted the following question at Ask RCI - what do you think.? 

Or, we could just say, it's a new site, lets just add a new forum.

I only suggested a new forum because I thought that would be the most acceptable way, I would actually prefer the message moved option. 

Since posting this topic initially I see other suggestions for new forums have come up too, the Sightings forum also has issues, and I agree that a solution is needed for that forum also.


----------



## geekette (Jul 1, 2005)

Not a fan of cross-posts and it seems like more moderator work.

Given how often RCI changes things, and the ins and outs of points vs weeks, etc., I think its own forum makes sense.  If I didn't belong to RCI I could easily avoid RCI-specific stuff.  Also gets it out the Exchanging board.  

It would certainly save Madge time, as she wouldn't have to reiterate the same stuff ad nauseum; it would free her to deal with specific issues or spell out rule changes, etc.


----------



## Dani (Jul 2, 2005)

basham said:
			
		

> I like TUG's specific forums, but after having Madge away on vacations lately
> I've realised that when RCI is asked an official question an official answer needs to be give.
> 
> I'm also noticing that many of the questions have been asked before.
> ...




IMHO, the Exchanging Forum is the place where questions relating to RCI should be directed.  It is in this forum where we currently share our experiences in dealing with RCI.  I don't quite see the need for another forum when we have one that already serves that purpose.   There will always be repetition of questions on any forum.  Also, sometimes people ask a question on the "Ask RCI" board when they know what the answer likely is.  Often, they simply want an offical response. 

   Like I said...JMHO.


----------

